# lodging between Laredo and San Miguel de Allende



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

We will be driving to Guanajuato state, crossing the border at Laredo, and would love suggestions for nice but affordable lodging with secure parking along the way. Also any suggestions of places to visit/see along the way would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

seismeses said:


> We will be driving to Guanajuato state, crossing the border at Laredo, and would love suggestions for nice but affordable lodging with secure parking along the way. Also any suggestions of places to visit/see along the way would be appreciated.


The Parque Hotel in Matehuala has underground parking.To find it,go through the arches opposite the Walmart and keep going until you come to a small park..it is on the corner...park your car on the street...book your room and then go around the block and back to the hotels undergroung parking( will make sense when you see the one way streets).The Midway (Las Palmas) is very nice...a bit pricey...more reasonable if you ask for a smaller room...Real de Catorce ( i have never been there) appears to be a popular tourist destination and it is a short drive from Matehuala.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for asking the very question I was about to ask, seismeses! 
Question for Mr. Chips - Would you say that the underground parking at Parque Hotel has room for a car with a 12' trailer? (I'll be bringing down my stuff.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I wouldn't pull into any parking lot or parking garage without first determining if there is room to maneuver and get out again. In Mexico, they tend to have narrower parking spaces, tighter turns and even garages designed with a VW beetle in mind. There is a home in our neighborhood where the parking space is so narrow that the car fits but the occupants can't open the doors to get out; useless! No matter how big the parking facility, it will be designed for a single vehicle in each slot; no trucks or trailers. So, I suggest you look for motels with large open parking facilities and do a 'walk-through' before getting into a situation you can't back out of.
I assume that you own the trailer and realize that it must be attached to the car the next time that you drive out of Mexico. They are temporarily imported as a single unit and, without the trailer, you can't export the car again. Of course, neither can be sold in Mexico.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

circle110 said:


> Thanks for asking the very question I was about to ask, seismeses!
> Question for Mr. Chips - Would you say that the underground parking at Parque Hotel has room for a car with a 12' trailer? (I'll be bringing down my stuff.)


Thats a really good question.....I think it would be difficult to manoeuvre(had to check the dictionary for that one) a trailer in the space available...I would head to Las Palmas as you can park right in front of your unit...I have stayed there several times and have never heard of anyone having any problems.


----------

